# Crescer HGH/VGH Anyone? (help)



## det0x (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello everyone! 
Recently I came across a product with the name "Crescer"
Crescer is supposed to be used as a HGH but I couldn't find any use full information about it on the net. Everything I found was on Spanish and translating it made no sense.

The guy who has them sold the HGH to customers before and said that they were happy with the results. But as I don't find any useful information about the crescer product, I feel like I don't really feel safe about injecting It in my body just yet. 

So I would like to ask you guys if you know anything about it or have any experience around it ?

Any help will be appreciated! 

The one on the picture is what I've got. but the liquid is bright yellow and not orange and it has 21E instead of 27E like the one in the picture.


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 1, 2014)

Sounds like you got piss. Hgh comes freeze dried solid and reconstituted as a clear liquid...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2014)

The pic of it doesn't even look like GH. It looks like an oil.  And the price of it compared to humatrope or geno? I don't know man. That looks like an unnecessary risk to me. I've never heard of this stuff before.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2014)

Omfg what is that. Dude unless you reconed that with ****ing piss do not inject it!


----------



## det0x (Oct 1, 2014)

Yea I've been worried about even touching that s*it. All I know is that the dude sold this to different people before and had no complains (that's what he is saying) I've been searching around for a while now and can't find an answer anywhere. He told me to keep it in the fridge and never leave it in a warm place,  that they will get ruined if I do.
So I don't know..


----------



## grind4it (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't know what that is, but it's not hgh. Like POB said; I wouldn't inject that crap.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2014)

det0x said:


> Yea I've been worried about even touching that s*it. All I know is that the dude sold this to different people before and had no complains (that's what he is saying) I've been searching around for a while now and can't find an answer anywhere. He told me to keep it in the fridge and never leave it in a warm place,  that they will get ruined if I do.
> So I don't know..



Ok so the guy who SOLD it to you says it's legit. Yet you can't find any other info on it. And we are telling you that the shit is yellow and GH is a white puck reconstituted with bac water that is clear and turns into a clear solution.

Go to your kitchen and grab a towel and a lighter. Then hit the liquor store for a cheap bottle of vodka in a glass bottle.

Then go to the sales man's abode. 

Stuff the rag into the vodka bottle leaving some of it sticking out of the top. 

Turn the bottle upside down for a 2 count

Ignite the rag.

Toss the vodka bottle with burning rag at said persons dwelling.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 1, 2014)

OK, I took 10mn of my precious time to dig this a bit.

I couldn't find anything about Rodenthia, it seems to be a South American veterinary lab (Mexican UGL?) but I can't confirm.

The composition of this "Crescer" stuff seems to be:

- L-Thyroxine 800mg
- L-Valine 500mg
- L-Felinine 500mg (WTF? L-Felinine is an amino acid found in cat piss, no joke)
- L-Leucine 500mg
- Folic Acid 2000mg
- Cyanocobalamine 100mg
- Somatropin 1330IUs
- Aluminum Hydroxide 2500mg
- Nipagin 1000mg
- Nipasol 200mg
- Formol 500mg
- Distilled Water 100ml

So these values are for 100ml, your vial look like one 1ml dose.
If these ingredients are correct, it's basically vitamins, amino acids, cat piss, loads of solvent / preservative and some GH (somatropin)
WTF is that stuff??? FYI Somatropin, once reconstituted, stay potent only a few days, which is why it is sold in powder form, so that it can be stored and reconstituted when needed.
Some Pharmaceutical companies are producing stable HGH in liquid form but we are talking about major firms with state-of-the-art facilities and technicians here, not a Mexican UGL. Therefore I highly doubt the GH supposedly contained in this stuff is of any use.

Good luck


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2014)

Take that stuff back to the dude and say" Here, you first!"


----------

